# Rack options for bike without eyelets?



## Ape0r (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey all, what with gas prices doing what they're doing, its high time to outfit the cruiser with a rack and panniers for better commuting. I would just use a backpack.. but man alive does it ever suck to have my back drenched whenever I reach my destination.

The bike in question has loops to attach a fender, but no eyelets for attaching a rack.

The only thing I've seen that looks like it might work is this:

https://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=19330&subcategory_ID=2325

However, it just seems that using a rack like that would put undue stress on the frame, and I can't imagine that the pannier racks on the sides are all that sturdy.

I saw some bolt on eyelets for attaching a rack on google image search, but was not able to find any for sale. One thought was to just buy some sheet metal strips and a couple of rubber grommets and to make some myself, other ideas?

Anyway, I appreciate your suggestions!

Here is a pic of the rear of the bike in question:


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

There are racks that would clamp onto your rear stays, but from the pic, I'd be afraid they would crush them. You could also fashion a bracket that hooks under the brake mounting bolt. I've done such a setup for a touring bike, but that bike had cantilevers. I'd think that such a setup would require a lot of centering of the caliper.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

reg rack w/ p-clips... crush the stays? no


----------



## f1junkie (Feb 19, 2006)

Check this out!

http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/reviews/axiom/streamliner/

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ape0r (Oct 2, 2007)

f1junkie said:


> Check this out!
> 
> http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/reviews/axiom/streamliner/
> 
> ...


You, sir, are a hero. Now all I need is to find a retailer that carries it in that pretty silver!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Ape0r said:


> You, sir, are a hero. Now all I need is to find a retailer that carries it in that pretty silver!




you'll also need to find a way to make that mount not interfere with that centerpull brake


----------



## f1junkie (Feb 19, 2006)

The company has its headquarters in Canada I believe. A Canadian store willing to ship to the USA might work. Let me know if you are having issues.

Dave


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

*Most bike shops stock little clamps for just your situation...*

...you could make them, but the ones I've seen are already coated with plastic, so they don't mess up your seatstays. Blackburn used to make all sorts of geegaws for their racks (which are excellent, BTW).

Your ride will have no problem handling a rack that's mounted on the fender eyelets/ at the seatstays.


----------



## Wil28 (May 27, 2008)

*Performance Rack*

I have the performance rack, it works well; but there is a 25 pound weight limit.

Wil


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

I just mounted a rack on my wife's road bike for a 3-day tour using P-clamps on the bottom part of the seatstays and then a U-bolt on the single upper seat stay. Worked like a charm for 600 km of pretty rough roads. I already had the rack and the U-bolt, LBS gave me a couple of rubber-coated P clamps for free.


----------

